

The ~250000 deplomatic cables in html searchable format - svag
http://statelogs.owni.fr/

======
waterlesscloud
Is this all of them? It seems like it's not. Searching for "China" turns up
about 6 results, and "hacking" or "hackers" turns up nothing at all.

